# Sept Throwdown Voting Thread 3 of 3.



## bmudd14474

1) Truck Stop Trio Plate
Corned Beef, Potatoes and Cheese & Vegetable Omelet
Biscuit, Sausage and Country Gravy
Bacon, Hash Browns and Over Hard Egg

View media item 169310View media item 169311
2) Beef fatty's with home made fire roasted veggie sauce,and roasted garlic, stuffed with extra old cheddar,home made Mozzarella with locally grown baby spinach

View media item 169312View media item 169313
3) Apple wood smoked bacon, Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, Fresh fire roasted
"Hatch Chilis", Queso de Quesadilla cheese, Fresh smoked/roasted garlic,
wet brined pork tenderloin roll cut with dry rubbed pre-smoked, Extra
Sharp Tillamook cheese, all wrapped in a Garlic and Parmesan made from
scratch pizza crust.  Made to dip in a homemade BBQ Sauce (also used as a
part of the rub).

View media item 169314View media item 169315
4)  The fatty is weaved with two different types of bacon, a sweet smoked bacon and hickory smoked bacon. The weave was made by rotating each slice of bacon.  The fatty is a perfect  mixture of ground pork and sausage wrapped in bacon pieces, eggs, green peppers, red peppers, jalepeno, mushrooms, and onion. The cheese inside is all shredded from a local creamery and is smoked cheddar, smoked swiss, and a homemade salsa cheese. All veggies in the fatty were also from my garden. 

View media item 169316View media item 169317
5) Shrimp Jambalaya w/ Smoked PepperJack Fatty & Jalapeno Cheddar Cornbread

View media item 169318View media item 169319
6) Char Siu, Shrimp Sausage and California Roll Fatty in Wonton Soup

View media item 169320View media item 169321
7) Southwest Yin-Yang Fatty - Cheese Stuffed Hatch Chili wrapped with Chorizo with a Tomato/Chipotle sauce, and a Green Chili Chicken and Corn Tamale wrapped with Southwestern spiced Pork with Cilantro Green Sauce.

View media item 169322View media item 169323
8) Seafood Lasagna Fatty
Bacon and Italian sausage wrapped around a double layer of seafood lasagna containing pasta, shrimp, crab, ricotta, mozzarella, and a homemade marinara. This was smoked with Cherry wood, and then covered with a garlic butter brushed weave of bread dough and baked.

View media item 169324View media item 169325
9) Burrito Fatty----flour tortilla stuffed with refried beans with chilli's, cheddar cheese, taco seasoned ground beef, onions, tomatoes, cilantro, jalapenos, wrapped in a bacon weave, served with avocado, peppers and lettuce, Pico De Gallo, and Mexican rice.

View media item 169326View media item 169327
10) Seafood Extravaganza!!!! Spicy Italian sausage, Alfredo sauce, red onions, broccoli, cajun seasoned shrimp and lobster. 

View media item 169328View media item 169329
11) Potato's O’Brien Breakfast Fatty Sandwich

The filling for this breakfast treat is made up of sauteed hot peppers, onion and a touch of garlic, pan fried with some cubed potato's along with some shredded ceddar and pepper jack cheese. Then wrapped in a chub of Jimmy Dean sausage and then wrapped in apple smoked bacon. The plated meal is simple, toasted a English muffin and added a slice of fatty then fried an egg and placed on top. And for sides I have some Canadian bacon, sliced apple and some apple smoked cheddar cheese.

View media item 169330View media item 169331
12) Chicken Cordon Blue - ground chicken flattened and stuffed  with smoked ham and itallian blend cheese with bacon weave on the out side.

Philly Cheese Steak- ground chuck flattened and stuffed with green, red, yellow and orange peppers, onions, roast beef slices, and colby jack cheese blend with a bacon weave on the outside.

Taco- ground chuck flattened with a blend of taco seasonings stuffed with tomatoes and onions, and mexican cheese blend with a bacon weave on the outside.  Guacamole, sour cream, lettuce and salsa for special toppings. 

All of the above served on a bed of lettuce and french fries.

View media item 169332View media item 169333
13) Breakfast Fatty:

Pork Sausage with Bacon infused pancake, hashbrowns, and egg, with American, Cheddar, and Feta cheese.

View media item 169334View media item 169335


----------



## bmudd14474

I think I have them all up correctly. If anything needs to be corrected please PM me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Really great job everyone! I had a hard time picking every time, I voted for the Fatty I would love to eat in each round. You guys have given my a wealth of future suppers. Please post Recipes when all said and done...Thanks everyone for your participation and such great effort. Good Luck all...JJ

I wish to take this opportunity to give BRIAN a huge THANK YOU  for all the hard work getting Sponsor participation and the effort that went into compiling and posting all the entries...


----------



## moikel

I figure I am getting a sneak preview from my time zone but thats not going to speed up voting decision! Some really clever stuff here I need time to think & drool.


----------



## mountainrubs

So many great and creative fatty! Need to make a book on these.


----------



## pgsmoker64

WOW!!!!  Hungry...again


----------



## sam3

Super job by all that entered!


----------



## big twig

Really good job everyone!


----------



## zahlgren




----------



## mcmelik

They all look GREAT !!!! Which one to eat first?????? Guess I will just have to try them all

A BIG 2 thumbs up to Brian for taking on this Throwdown


----------



## scarbelly

These are some amazing entries - awesome job everyone


----------



## boykjo

They are all winners..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## rdknb

Can some one define what a Fattie is?  Then I can vote


----------



## realtorterry

These are all amazing!!


----------



## sound1

Tough voting on all three threads.

A HUGE Thanks to Brian. Nicely done.


----------



## anylizer

Great big    "THANK YOU"  to SMF & Brian for putting this together!  There is some incredible food here!

A.


----------



## arnie

This is harder than it looks


----------



## bigfish98

Nothing against those who have used "expensive" or "exotic" ingredients, but I am voting for the one that I think I could make for my family without making them go hungry the rest of the month cause I spent all our money on ingredients!  That and the one that looks tastiest!

Bigfish


----------



## jarjarchef

Great Job All!!!!!!


----------



## frosty

Very frustrating to choose just one!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Lots of wonderful creations!  GOTTA love a fatty!


----------



## pokernut

I honestly thought going in that I had an even chance of winning something here, but I am not in the same league as some of these people's entries. Great themes and combinations, well done people and good luck to all.


----------



## davidhef88

Think Im gonna make a fatty for dessert tonight.  Looking at these has made me crave one. great job to all!!!!


----------



## daveomak

There is a lot of creativity in making these fatties....  Great job to all....   Dave


----------



## mossymo

Has anyone else noticed that entries #4 does not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #4 does not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?




Yes there are some without the code word that I included. Those people can't win the prize but I wanted to display all the entries. The grand prize will be awarded after judges choice. The voting is for the second prize.


----------



## so ms smoker

Congrats to all!  These are some awesome fatties. I had such a time voting on each thread, glad I don't have to chose a winner out of the whole group! Did not see a one that I would not try!. Good luck to all.

  Mike


----------



## jarjarchef

MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #4 does not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


 To add as of this morning they have 8 votes with no description and no code word.

I am all for showing peoples work, however those that are not qualified for winning a prize should be noted or shown in another thread.

Brian great job in putting this together on your own time. This has got to be a ton of extra work that takes you from your family and personal life. We all appreciate what you do.

To the Judges that will be judging this......GOOD LUCK!!!!!! I am surely glad I am not in your shoes. So many great inspirational works of art here.


----------



## boykjo

bmudd14474 said:


> Yes there are some without the code word that I included. Those people can't win the prize but I wanted to display all the entries. The grand prize will be awarded after judges choice. The voting is for the second prize.


Here's the prize for the people who cant win...... LOL  no pun intended.... I sent pics once to Bri with no code word......













2849993004_following_directions_answer_1_xlarge.jp



__ boykjo
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## boykjo

bump


----------



## driedstick

Looks great everyone great job.


----------



## smokinhusker

Outstanding job everyone and good luck!


----------



## bigbsc

Seafood extravaganza gets my vote the flavors seem to jell and top it off with the smoke flavor. I can smell it already with the lobster and bacon bubbeling in the sauce, Yummy


----------



## thoseguys26

Way to go everyone! I want to discuss and comment on some sooo badly but I think it's wrong to do so until the winners are made!


----------



## anylizer

Wow.... 10 votes over night !!!  impressive! lol

A.


----------



## goodfood

11) Potato's O’Brien Breakfast Fatty Sandwich looks yummy


----------

